# working for An Post



## Optimistic (14 Dec 2011)

Hi all. Just curious about what it is like to work for An Post delivering post? I have heard there is a position becoming vacant in the coming months in the local area. Does An Post advertise there vacant positions and if so where cold I begin to look? Thanks for any comments


----------



## djh (14 Dec 2011)

I've often wondered how An Post recruit. There's been a lot of "new blood" delivering the post around my area the past year or so. So sign of the aul lads on the bikes any more! 

I've never seen an advert on publicjobs.ie , where I thought they would have had to advertise.


----------



## Mpsox (14 Dec 2011)

Depends on the jobs, a lot of Post Offices are privately owned,  so if it's a job there, you may not be working for An Post


----------



## Purple (14 Dec 2011)

Optimistic said:


> Hi all. Just curious about what it is like to work for An Post delivering post?


 Well it's better than walking the streets.


----------

